# There needs to be more pet shops like this....



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.orangebone.com/

I think this place is so great, I hope there will be more pet shops like this all over the country as the years come. I hope they will become the ambassadors of all pet shops 

They are located in a very popular area in LA. So, hopefully all those celebrities will get their puppies from there, instead of BYBs and other pet shops that sell puppy mill puppies!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We actually just discussed this pet shop last month:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...;hl=orange+bone


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 19 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748299


> We actually just discussed this pet shop last month:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...;hl=orange+bone[/B]


Oh, interesting....how did I miss that? LOL


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep, that site still has a lot of unanswered questions.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I missed the other post too, so thank for posting this one. Something about their website creeps me out. I makes me think of a large breed rescue in California that always seems to have purebred, sometimes rarebreed, puppies available.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I think its great but it doesn't say whether or not their puppies or spayed/neutered before being sold.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

How are they sure the pups are going to a good home and are not going to end up right back in the store... in a perpetual circle of being dumped.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Carole @ Mar 20 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748750


> How are they sure the pups are going to a good home and are not going to end up right back in the store... in a perpetual circle of being dumped.[/B]


They're not doing home checks, reference checks, etc. :thmbdn:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 20 2009, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748757


> QUOTE (Carole @ Mar 20 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748750





> How are they sure the pups are going to a good home and are not going to end up right back in the store... in a perpetual circle of being dumped.[/B]


They're not doing home checks, reference checks, etc. :thmbdn:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Very true


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Carole @ Mar 20 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748750


> How are they sure the pups are going to a good home and are not going to end up right back in the store... in a perpetual circle of being dumped.[/B]


Or worse yet, being bred!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 20 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748937


> QUOTE (Carole @ Mar 20 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748750





> How are they sure the pups are going to a good home and are not going to end up right back in the store... in a perpetual circle of being dumped.[/B]


Or worse yet, being bred!
[/B][/QUOTE]


"All of the dogs have been vaccinated and fixed"
http://wuffingtonwag.com/articles/feature/...ore-revolution/


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Carole @ Mar 21 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749181


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 20 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748937





> QUOTE (Carole @ Mar 20 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748750





> How are they sure the pups are going to a good home and are not going to end up right back in the store... in a perpetual circle of being dumped.[/B]


Or worse yet, being bred!
[/B][/QUOTE]


"All of the dogs have been vaccinated and fixed"
http://wuffingtonwag.com/articles/feature/...ore-revolution/
[/B][/QUOTE]


Very interesting article! It answers a lot of questions, for me at least. I still question how they can fix a 2 month old puppy before sending it home, though.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Carole @ Mar 21 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749181


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 20 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748937





> QUOTE (Carole @ Mar 20 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748750





> How are they sure the pups are going to a good home and are not going to end up right back in the store... in a perpetual circle of being dumped.[/B]


Or worse yet, being bred!
[/B][/QUOTE]


"All of the dogs have been vaccinated and fixed"
http://wuffingtonwag.com/articles/feature/...ore-revolution/
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought the article was very interesting as well. This idea has many kinks in it, I'll agree, but I also think it's a step in the right direction at least.


----------

